# Paxil..........is it for me?



## crapshoot (Dec 20, 2009)

K...so I have IBS D and have had for years. I started taking paxil 8 days ago in hopes that it would reduce by ibs anxiety. So far...all its giving me is headaches, dizziness and diarheaa. I'm only taking 5mg a day to start. SHould I up the dose to 10mg? DId anyone else have these side effects and how long do they last? I'm already ready to give up and I know I haven't given this med a chance from what I've read.


----------

